# Backupsy is now in the United Kingdom!



## serverian (Oct 31, 2013)

Backupsy, your favourite Backup/Storage VPS provider has expanded to the United Kingdom.

We are now offering our service in Custodian DC in Maidenhead.

*Test IP:* 185.38.46.4
*Test File:* http://185.38.46.4/100MB.test

Yeah, don't forget to backup!


----------



## sundaymouse (Oct 31, 2013)

Another Maidenhead LEB, cheering.


----------



## drmike (Oct 31, 2013)

Glad to see another non-CC location...


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Oct 31, 2013)

drmike said:


> Glad to see another non-CC location...


EDIT: ABORT! ABORT!


----------



## notFound (Nov 1, 2013)

Custodian isn't in Maidenhead, Berkshire but in Maidstone, Kent.


----------



## serverian (Nov 1, 2013)

notFound said:


> Custodian isn't in Maidenhead, Berkshire but in Maidstone, Kent.


Ops, too similar names! Sorry, haha


----------



## drmike (Nov 1, 2013)

WelltodoInformalCattle said:


> EDIT: ABORT! ABORT!


 CC isn't expanding to that UK location, are they?


----------



## drmike (Nov 1, 2013)

New UK location = DimeNoc.


----------

